# BIG THANK YOU TO ABBEY MOTORSPORT!



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I just want to say a massive *THANKS* to *ABBEY MOTORSPORT * (Abbey Motorsport - The home of Skyline tuning...) for all there hard work, dedication, blood, sweat and passion :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

A little history on my car. Had it 3/4 years and it's a R33 GTS N/A, totally stock. Everytime an event was on and a convoy was arranged I always ended up at the back, being slow compared to the other Skylines who probably used to get annoyed because they were waiting on me! :chuckle: After owning the car for a bit and also being allowed to drive Fuggles R33 GTR 2.8 I wanted (like everyone else) *MORE POWER!*

The idea of putting a turbo on was thought about, but I wanted to be different. So I put the idea of a *SUPER CHARGER *in my engine to *ABBEY*. Mark went away and researched it. The answer was *YES* it can be done! *ABBEY* developed the concept and turned it into a *BEAST*

I have only just got back home from driving it most of the M25 and the petrol tank is almost dry...:smokin: I can't describe the sound really, but imagine a very large tiger in your engine, deep throaty growl! :smokin: :squintdan 

I have the dyno results and I'll post them later this evening....promise!

Okay here's the power of it as standard 
Produced 138bhp at the hubs (Abbeys dynopak) 

SUPER CHARGED
Produces 238bhp at the hub, and 270 at the fly and the Torque has gone from 125lb to 200lb. 

SPEC
Rotrex Supercharger Spec C30-84 running at 0.6 bar boost rotrexmenu1
HKS F-con Pro management system inc map sensor
ATI front pulley ( this is allow the supercharger to be run)
GT-s injectors (std clutch and fuel pump)
Renault electric power steering pump (due to S/C being mounted in the position of the Power steering pump)
Std GT-s intercooler kit.
Trust racing 8 spark plugs

To say I'm happy is a complete understatement. My grin is bigger than it was before and I'm so excited about driving it...I might just pop out again! :squintdan :smokin: :squintdan 

Once again, a *HUGH* thanks to *ABBEY MOTORSPORT *for taking a standard Skyline N/A and turning her into a *BEAST* and the first *SUPER CHARGED* Skyline in the UK, dare I say the world! :bowdown1: 

Mark, Tony, Simon & everyone at *ABBEY MOTORSPORT *you guys are the *BEST!* :bowdown1: 


Claire
:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Fair play good work! Nice to see something different done, less lag with superchargers too!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Should make it a bit more lively ...

Any pictures of the engine?

Phil


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Dyno results*

http://www.the-organisation.org/booty-GTS-S.pdf

:smokin:

Not yet, but will have soon!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Was it hard to part with the old school skyline you have been driving around in since your car went in to Abbey? I know you were getting quite attached to! 

But it must also be great to have your car back with a new lease of life breathing under your bonnet!:bowdown1: 

See you sunday? :wavey: Yes! so put your name down and lets get something to look at on sunday! 

Well done Abbey something else for people to think about when it comes to moding your motor!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hahahahahah.
WELL DONE!!!

Bet it sounds AWESOME.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Mick


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one Claire!! I know how long you have been waiting for this. When are you popping 'round to -clears throat- give me a ride? -cough- :chuckle: 

Well done Abbey. :bowdown1:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You sound happy 

What she like through the gears now.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Glad shes back on the road Claire and your having fun :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What an amazing story. 100bhp from that supercharger! Congratulations. LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY!!!

PS Do you know if ATI make belts as well as pulleys? I need an extra long one for my s/c and I can't find one anywhere in the world...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Just to let people know because women never tell you the whole story..

on the dyno sheets the lower lines are the car in N/A trim the higher number lines are with the S/C fitted.

It has come out as a really nice conversion , we feel it could run a little more boost so will give a few more BHP but it drives so nice really smooth revs out really well.

So maybe see another Skyline with a S/C fitted very soon....;-) or even a pair of chargers

Thrust, ATI only make the front pulley this has a removable PAS drive pulley this allowed us to remove the old pulley and make a new v-drive pulley to drive the supercharger.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Still gonna beat you shorty:squintdan :squintdan 

Good work. Look forward to seeing it:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Off thread a second...

Mark, would you be able to source an extra long belt, say 1800mm +/-?

Booty's thanks have put me to shame as I should have written up my genuine gratitude for the work you did on my car. I did post on another site, but as the car is not even a Nissan, I didn't think to post here.

Now back on thread again!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> Nice one Claire!! I know how long you have been waiting for this. When are you popping 'round to -clears throat- give me a ride? -cough- :chuckle:


Hey Moley, what are you doing later  :squintdan 



Paul Creed said:


> Still gonna beat you shorty


We'll see


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

R1 Nismo,

I was very sad to see the R31 go, grown very attached to it  still I'm sure Tony will let me have some quite time with the ole girl next time I'm at Abbey's 

Claire


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I am working until the 24th.  But then I am off for a week. It'll give you a chance to give it a good clean and polish. I'll give you a shout mate.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Great result there Claire:smokin: 

I bet you will soon be nagging Abbey to turn the boost up a bit though


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What an awesome conversion ... extremely pleased for your Claire.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Very interesting conversion, do you have any pics?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool..

Very unique.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Wow! Great work Abbey! Really chuffed for you Claire, enjoy the car!


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Great conversion!

Just a question, could you actually run a bigger turbo setup (say t51r etc...) and a supercharger?

Surely it wouldn't lag as the supercharger is constantly spinning and as the turbo spools up and the supercharger is already going, you're already half a mile away


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The turbo/supercharge thing on an RB26 has been tried several times and no-one has ever made an engine run properly. This has been discussed many times and there is a lot of info on it in this forum if you search for it.

Anyway.....................

Great news Claire!! 
Looks like I can have my car back at track days then


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations Claire (and Mark)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations Claire, I remember you telling me all about it stage by stage over the year at events. I can imagine how chuffed you are after the length of time that you've waited.

Sounds awsome & looking forward to seeing like everyone else.

Well done as well to all at ABBEY MOTORSPORT

:squintdan


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> I am working until the 24th.  But then I am off for a week. It'll give you a chance to give it a good clean and polish. I'll give you a shout mate.


Let me know if you need a pace car .....:chuckle:


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds fantastic. 

How long did the conversion take?


Graham


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

WOW supercharged RB, nice one, bet its stunning to drive. Well done to all involved!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Now all we need is someone to be brave enough to SC an already turboed GTST


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one! It sounds like it was worth the wait and what a huge % power increase!!!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i remember you sitting on the arm of the sofa with your pen & paper :chuckle: in April while mine was being mapped


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice one Claire ,I saw your car at Abbey early September while mine was being serviced,bet your pleased with the power now


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Brilliant new Claire, can't wait to see some photos of the engine bay 

Cheers

Dale.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Awesome Claire......Can I borrow it, see how it compares to how it used to be ?


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Sounds like a good conversion. Nice linear power curve.

Does it still have the standard ex manifold on it? If it has, maybe this will improve things even more.
6-2-1 tubular manifold rb20de non turbo - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

You must be well happy Claire... Don't let Anna know, otherwise she'll be after forced induction on her GT 

And it's something unique in the Skyline scene too...


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Blimey Claire, bet you are pleased...

The conversion sounds awesome and so glad it all turned out well


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I can happily confirm that the car has been unleashed.
Beautiful noise, nice smooth even acceleration. Almost feels like a 2 stage turbo but with a feel of more surge behind it waiting to go. 
Its a nice job done well i think.
Cheers for the ride Claire. I'm impressed.:squintdan


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I want to drive this, it's only fair........maybe I can take it home with me, back to it's roots so to speak, for a little vacation......


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

JasonO said:


> I want to drive this, it's only fair........maybe I can take it home with me, back to it's roots so to speak, for a little vacation......


:squintdan :smokin: :squintdan :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Sounds like a good conversion. Nice linear power curve.
> 
> Does it still have the standard ex manifold on it? If it has, maybe this will improve things even more.
> 6-2-1 tubular manifold rb20de non turbo - Skyline Owners Forum


Nisfan,

this looks more restrictive than the cast iron manifold on the car , we have a S/C fitted to the car that is a pretty conservative , maybe a larger charger would make the beast even quicker , but we was very impressed with the results with only 0.6bar of boost at 6500rpm, remember boost is relevant to engine revs that whys the car doesnt have the big push of mid range torque that a turbo car produces.

Now wonder if a proper V-cam kit would fit to this engine that would be interesting.

mark


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Yes, you might be right Mark, the NA cast iron manifold isn't bad come to think of it, 3-2 as standard.

Do you think the 10:1 CR is limiting any higher than 0.6 bar? I see you are running quite rich AFR's, down to 11.5, which seems high for 0.6????

What does it sound like, can you hear the SC whine?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> What does it sound like, can you hear the SC whine?


Not really. On tickover you can hear a gentle wine, and the power steering whines when the steering wheel goes form one lock to the other, but as soon as the car pulls away, the Apexi induction starts sucking and the exhaust note comes alive quite nicely (and its only a twin exit Mongoose system), so the SC whine is hardly noticeable.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I can add that this car sounded lovely even before the Supercharger went onit, and it drove nice too if a little low on power (which just added to the confidence factor).

It must be dreamy now, Claire you're a lucky girl........gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi Jason,

I'll let you have a go in it when I see you at the Xmas party! :squintdan 

I'm loving it! Drinks petrol like I drink wine...to faaasssttt! :chuckle: some thing else to get used to 

Claire
:squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> Drinks petrol like I drink wine...


Don't worry Claire, yours isn't the only one that sups it down like my misses at an open bar!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

oh yes!

Throughly deserved accolades for technical work, and a thoroughly deserved weapon for Booty to play with.

A little better then, Claire?  Look forward to being out-accelerated in the nought-to-huge f***in' smile stakes soon.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> I see you are running quite rich AFR's, down to 11.5, which seems high for 0.6????


Its safety under full load conditions must be guaranteed, if claire decides to give it a full-bore top speed run holding full throttle for 2 or 3 minutes, then I wouldnt want it to be pulling 12's. Furthermore, the NA pistons are somewhat of an unknown - fuel is cheaper than an engine rebuild, so 11.6 (when the Nissan ECU on the NA car pulls 11.8's, 12's for 150hp!) isnt exactly excessive.

It cruises happily in the low to mid 14's, even AFM-less, so the cruise fuelling is pretty spot on. Just safe-rich on full load, backing to the 12/12.5 mark might yeild another 10-20hp, but for the extra risk and cylinder temps involved as responsible tuners it simply isnt worth it.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

dan0h said:


> Its safety under full load conditions must be guaranteed, if claire decides to give it a full-bore top speed run holding full throttle for 2 or 3 minutes, then I wouldnt want it to be pulling 12's. Furthermore, the NA pistons are somewhat of an unknown - fuel is cheaper than an engine rebuild, so 11.6 (when the Nissan ECU on the NA car pulls 11.8's, 12's for 150hp!) isnt exactly excessive.
> 
> It cruises happily in the low to mid 14's, even AFM-less, so the cruise fuelling is pretty spot on. Just safe-rich on full load, backing to the 12/12.5 mark might yeild another 10-20hp, but for the extra risk and cylinder temps involved as responsible tuners it simply isnt worth it.


I was wondering wether the pistons were standard. Congratulations on being innovators in the UK once again  would love a supercharged RB, the lag on the turbo's is my greatest complaint on the RB26, when I win the lottery ill be in touch about the twin supercharger option on an RB30 with Vcam 

Ant.

PS CG13DE, im speechless, what a stunning engine!  not got a Super Turbo yet then Dan?


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

AJFleming said:


> PS CG13DE, im speechless, what a stunning engine!  not got a Super Turbo yet then Dan?


Not gone for the VH45DE swap then? (either of you?)


----------



## shawny (Sep 14, 2005)

Congratulations Claire cant wait to see it


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

wow, Cant belive I just came accross this thread now... Well impressed with all invloved... Best of look wit it Booty


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Had her back one week and my smile just gets bigger!

Today, visiting my sister. Pulled away from the lights not quickily and hit the M25. 1st gear into 2nd...felt the car twitch and the rear wheels spin...excellent! :bowdown1: 

Loving it!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Your going to have to upgrade your diff now Booty. The DE came standard with open rear diff, wheelspin city.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

NISFAN said:


> Your going to have to upgrade your diff now Booty. The DE came standard with open rear diff, wheelspin city.


hehe...I was told, not to be TOO heavy right footed....Hmmm, what does that mean...:chuckle:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

"You take it easy on these wet roads with that diff and the extra power young lady!!!!" I can hear Tony's words in my mind. lol.



Can I recommend fitting the inards of an S15 Helical diff, with the s15 3x2 diff flanges. Fantastic device, much better than the VLSD. Sorry viscous limited slip diff, in case you thought I was refering to an STD. lol


----------



## shawny (Sep 14, 2005)

How is the clutch holding up or did you change it ? , I had to put a 32 GTR one in mine because it eat it in 500 miles after my conversion


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

NISFAN said:


> "You take it easy on these wet roads with that diff and the extra power young lady!!!!" I can hear Tony's words in my mind. lol.
> 
> Can I recommend fitting the inards of an S15 Helical diff, with the s15 3x2 diff flanges. Fantastic device, much better than the VLSD. Sorry viscous limited slip diff, in case you thought I was refering to an STD. lol


Yes I will be extra careful on the road...dad 



shawny said:


> How is the clutch holding up or did you change it ? , I had to put a 32 GTR one in mine because it eat it in 500 miles after my conversion


No original clutch and it's holding out just fine :squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Claire, you should get your name down for Oulton Park next month. Give the old girl a run out. There's a small convoy going up.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Claire, you should get your name down for Oulton Park next month. Give the old girl a run out. There's a small convoy going up.


No point Moley, 




we would never keep up with Claire now :chuckle:


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Not coming along to the Jovial Sailor then to show the car off?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

sleepyfox said:


> Not coming along to the Jovial Sailor then to show the car off?


Yep! :thumbsup:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> Claire, you should get your name down for Oulton Park next month. Give the old girl a run out. There's a small convoy going up.


Would love to guys, but the day after is the GTROC Xmas party and AGM so too busy. Next year boys! :thumbsup: 



Robbie 733 said:


> No point Moley,
> we would never keep up with Claire now :chuckle:


That's right....you wouldn't :squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> Would love to guys, but the day after is the GTROC Xmas party and AGM so too busy.


Ahhh! That's why we aren't going to the Xmas party, we already had Oulton Park booked.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Why not high-tail it from OP to the Xmas do? The evening doesn't start until 8pm so you'll have time if you rush


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

cool.

IIRC there at least one RB30'd supercharged one in oz.

woudnt really here a whine as its a cetrefugial (sp? its early and im hung over!) one rather than a screw blower, so its basically a turbo compressor driven by a belt.
if it was a eaton itd whine like ****.

screw types build boost faster too, while this type builds it slower with revs, which is prob a good thing on this car for traction tbh, depends.

very cool tho


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have to ask, is this a cost effective option?

Would like to know what this sort of conversion costs, and if it is possible with the R34 GT (rb25de neo)


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

been doin some searchin, and came across this thread.

it's nice to do somethin different. 

oh well there goes my idea out the window.

better lock myself at home and throw away the key. yet another crazy arse woman with MORE POWER. 

................... OFF I GO TO HIDE.

congrat's to claire and all the crew at abbey.

so when u gonna give me a ride??? :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

sti50whp said:


> been doin some searchin, and came across this thread.
> 
> it's nice to do somethin different.
> 
> ...


After all this time I still don't have engine pictures...lol Car is to be featured in Japanese Performance soon, so plenty of pics in the mag...better go out and buy it when it comes out boys.

Sure let me know when you're free and I'll take you for a spin...


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> After all this time I still don't have engine pictures...lol Car is to be featured in Japanese Performance soon, so plenty of pics in the mag...better go out and buy it when it comes out boys.
> 
> Sure let me know when you're free and I'll take you for a spin...


i didn't ask for a spin, when u gonna give me a ride. hehehe


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

sti50whp said:


> i didn't ask for a spin, when u gonna give me a ride. hehehe


 

Anytime :smokin:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Now if your complaning about the fule consumption why don't you go back to abbey and ask them to fit a NOVIDEM – Hightech-Kompressor-Systeme supercharger it has a electo-magnetic clutch so you then have a play-on-demand button.
Dont press the red button, you know you want to!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Ha ha ha...fuel consumption, tyre wear, general maintance....LOL I might complain, but I wouldn't have it any other way mate! :bowdown1: 

My car is to be enjoyed to the max.....yep I am heavy right footed. Can get it wheel spinning between 1st/2nd,3rd/4th gears (obviously in the right & controlled environment) performance might not be as some high powered beasties on here, but it CAN hold some at bay. Love playing with Porkies...Cem fancy a little run for your money? :chuckle: :squintdan 
x


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

My aim was not to provoke you but to enlighten you to the novidem supercharger with its electro-magnetic clutch eg. supercharger on demand!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Anymore saucy pics of you Claire?:clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

WIT BLITZ said:


> My aim was not to provoke you but to enlighten you to the novidem supercharger with its electro-magnetic clutch eg. supercharger on demand!


Hi honey, you didn't provoke me sweetie and I am enlightened. If you knew me well enough, you'd know that I have my S/C on all the time, not on demand   heavy right footed...cough!


TREG said:


> Anymore saucy pics of you Claire?


Saucy pics? lol....what's that got to do with a supercharger....:nervous: :runaway:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> Saucy pics? lol....what's that got to do with a supercharger....:nervous: :runaway:




:chuckle: :chuckle: Tregs Mrs smacks him round the head and tells him to leave Claire alone  
No, just like your new style pics-Wondered if you have anymore different ones?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

TREG said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: Tregs Mrs smacks him round the head and tells him to leave Claire alone
> No, just like your new style pics-Wondered if you have anymore different ones?


hehehe.....I do have other pictures. In fact Hannah took these pictures. She has a good eye don't you think?

Here's some more. I like Black/White pictures hides all sorts of nasty things, like my age, the bags under my eyes...hehe should I go on or stop there. I have always wanted some b/w pictures done of me in a studio with a hairdresser and makeup artist on standby.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

When you zoom in close enough, they look like pencil drawings. 

Looking fantastico Claire.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Claire you are a babe!
Tell you boyfriend you have met someone else.. :chuckle:


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

very good lookin young woman springs to mind, 

the pic's don't do her justice.

claire u already know what i think

now back on topic. nice motor

so go start another thread for all the guy's to drool over.

from the tall dark handsome young man in the corner :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

TREG said:


> Claire you are a babe!
> Tell you boyfriend you have met someone else.. :chuckle:


Awww.....is it just wedding you do TREG? :smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

TREG said:


> Claire you are a babe!
> Tell you boyfriend you have met someone else.. :chuckle:


Awww.....is it just weddings you do TREG? :smokin:


----------

